# New here, looking for some fish :D



## diemonster (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum, but did have a couple questions. We've had cichlids for about 6 years, and I'm ready to establish a breeding tank (on purpose  ). I'm mostly interested in 2 varieties:

The Haplochromis sp. Ruby Green and the Xystichromis phytophagus (The Christmas Fulu)

Apparently these are relatively hard to find, as I've looked at all the retailers on the review forum, and didn't really see very many. I've emailed a couple hopeful looking ones, but they've not had a chance to get back with me.

We currently have a 65 gallon aquarium that's all cycled in that I can plop the new fish into. So I was thinking of getting maybe 18 unsexed, or somewhat fewer older fish. Does this sound like the way to go to establish a breeding tank? (it's been a while since we've needed to buy any fish.. the tank has had a mixed lot of africans for 3 years now.. about 28 adults, and some number of fry). I plan on rehoming our existing population.. or maybe getting another tank and using the water from the first in it.

Also, why are cichlids from lake Victoria so hard to find?

Thanks!
-Sarah


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

Cichlids from Lake Victoria are mostly endangered and the fact that outside the cichlid community there's not much demand for them. It's like a specialty just like Madagascar cichlids although not nearly as tough. You could however find Victorian cichlids from Aquabid check there to see if you find what you want. Sometimes if you place an ad here for wanted fish you'll get responses. Good luck in your search. For some reason one of the lfs here has an abundance of VC 10s and a few other victorian species.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

OwenL said:


> For some reason one of the lfs here has an abundance of VC 10s and a few other victorian species.


A VC10 is the Malawi cichlid Placidochromis milomo.

Kevin


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

diemonster said:


> Also, why are cichlids from lake Victoria so hard to find?
> -Sarah


Several reasons; Most victorian females are fairly dull colored. Many people don't like to keep fish they are not familiar with and there is no where near as much info (books etc) available about Victorians. There are regular exports from Lake Tanganyika and Lake Malawi but no large scale exporters of wild stock from Lake Victoria. In fact, for years there were no exports at all.

Kevin


----------



## diemonster (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks a bunch... that clears up a couple questions I had


----------



## dwschacht (Jan 8, 2007)

I know that Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish has the christmas fulu in stock at the moment. He just got the shipment in this week. He is currently out of stock on the ruby greens, but I got some from him about 2 months ago and he can get them in again. He does stock them on a regular basis. He also ships and is reputable.

www.davesfish.com

The batch of fish I got were not colored up yet but the male has reciently colored up and looks just like the on he has pictured.

Dave has a good variety of vics and we have a strong local breeding effort in the HCCC here in texas. If mixing vics, you need to be able to tell the fish apart. I have my hap. sp. ruby's mixed with Astatotilapia latifasciata. Makes a nice mix. (females look nothing alike and neither do the fry so it is easy to distinguish them apart.)


----------

